#   >   >   >   ,   - 2
.
     -     ?
,      ::    -  ,  ,  ,  ,  .   .   .   -  4  5 ,   - 1  16,   - 22  22 ( ).  - .
 ,    ,        :009:    -     (,      ),    . 
  -    , ..   5     ,   ... ....  ,        .
    .

----------

,     .    -,   .
1.            1-2 .  , ..   ,   ,      , . .   ,     ,  ,     .         ,      .      .  ,       .              - .      ,    ,   ,     " ". 
        -    .  ,    ,   "   " -  .  ,  .
 ,      -   ,   ,  . , 8 ,   9-,     .

----------

, ))... ,   ,       ,    ,  , ...
-  :9:

----------

2.      .    .     ,  , ,   ,        .   , ,      :065: 
3.   -  -.     . ,   ,       .   (  )  ,   .
4.        .  . -       .   -,  .     .

----------

> , ))... ,   ,       ,    ,  , ...
> -


,     !    -   ? :8: 
 :6:

----------

5.   -  .  ,   -    - .  ?  ,   , ..    ,   ,  .         .    ,    . , ? :3: 
 ,       .  .  ,   ,  , ,   ,      .      - ,     . , , ...

----------


## Melenab

! 😃  .

----------

, ,  !
 :1:

----------

!!!

----------

> !!!


! ,      )       ,       .

----------

